# Free Items



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

I put several boxes of misc. items and things for scrap out front with  FREE sign. Earlier today I saw a woman stop and take the oscillating floor fan. A few hours later, it was back in the pile. She probably took it home and found it didn't work and brought it back. Did she seriously think anyone would give away a fan that worked?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> I put several boxes of misc. items and things for scrap out front with  FREE sign. Earlier today I saw a woman stop and take the oscillating floor fan. A few hours later, it was back in the pile. She probably took it home and found it didn't work and brought it back. Did she seriously think anyone would give away a fan that worked?
> 
> View attachment 124336


Yes.  Most people give away stuff that works and throw away stuff that does not work.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

She might have thought you had one too many. I suppose dumping your cast-offs on others is easier than taking it to the re-cycling.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> I put several boxes of misc. items and things for scrap out front with  FREE sign. Earlier today I saw a woman stop and take the oscillating floor fan. A few hours later, it was back in the pile. She probably took it home and found it didn't work and brought it back. Did she seriously think anyone would give away a fan that worked?
> 
> View attachment 124336


I remember back in the 80's, even into the 90's, driving by people's homes and seeing the likes of baby cribs, playpens, highchairs, kids peddle type ride-'em toys (cars, bicycles, tricycles), and a whole gamut of other usable things/items in front of their homes or just off to the side on the street with a large sign, "FOR FREE".

Let me tell you, the above went fast! It was all perfectly usable stuff.

Now, if something is broken, there's little use putting it outside with a sign stating "free". People don't want someone else's broken-down junk, so I'm not surprised the woman returned the fan.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2020)

Really deb.  Please don't do that again.


----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2020)

If you put an item out with the TRASH, there's a reasonable expectation that the item is broken.

If you put a bunch of items out with a FREE sign, there is a reasonable expectation that there is some value in the items.

Deb, you'd be on here squalling like a scalded cat if you lugged something home from a "free" pile and found out it was useless.  You know you would.  Don't expect differently of other people.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 25, 2020)

Kinda funny story...

I have lots of lemons and grapefruit from my citrus trees, so I bag up about 6-8 in each plastic bag and set them in my front yard w/a free sign up to see when passing by.  Well, this ONE time I hauled them out in my Dad's old wheelbarrow, and dang it!, if someone didnt take (steal) the wheelbarrow too.

Now they're just left laying on the lawn...


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 25, 2020)

I agree with Jujube. As for the wheelbarrow, I would have left a sign on it "NOT Free". (hee hee)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I agree with Jujube. As for the wheelbarrow, I would have left a sign on it "NOT Free". (hee hee)


Or chain it down.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 25, 2020)

Too late now lol.
Who da thunk they would take the wheelbarrow tho.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun, really.  I wouldn't be surprised if your house is vandalized in the near future.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> If you put a bunch of items out with a FREE sign, there is a reasonable expectation that there is some value in the items.
> 
> Deb, you'd be on here squalling like a scalded cat if you lugged something home from a "free" pile and found out it was useless.  You know you would.  Don't expect differently of other people.



I don't know how this works where you live, but around here it is assumed if something is FREE there is something wrong with it. I would NEVER take free things that may not work like electronics and appliances. Dishes, at least you can see right off if they are chipped or cracked.

Curb rule here: If it's free, it's broken. If it's for sale, it's okay.

I really put things out for scrappers. A lot was metal and motorized items. I can't help it if other people stop and take things.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I put several boxes of misc. items and things for scrap out front with FREE sign. Earlier today I saw a woman stop and take the oscillating floor fan. A few hours later, it was back in the pile. She probably took it home and found it didn't work and brought it back. *Did she seriously think anyone would give away a fan that worked?*



It didn't work
Yet you decided to pull it out of your garbage (since it didn't fit in the can) and set it out with a 'free 'sign

Incredible

Even for you


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Curb rule here: If it's free, it's broken. If it's for sale, it's okay.


Uh, no

Not in *any* neighborhood


----------



## Bethea (Sep 26, 2020)

Around here if there's a free sign on something folks assume it still works. Although some folks in town rummage through peoples garbage for parts.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

Years ago, people didn't seem to mind taking things to tinker with, now they want everything in perfect condition. We've lost our tinkerers.


----------



## Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Years ago, people didn't seem to mind taking things to tinker with, now they want everything in perfect condition. We've lost our tinkerers.


Seems you understand the difference between useable and trash.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I put several boxes of misc. items and things for scrap out front with  FREE sign. Earlier today I saw a woman stop and take the oscillating floor fan. A few hours later, it was back in the pile. She probably took it home and found it didn't work and brought it back. Did she seriously think anyone would give away a fan that worked?
> 
> View attachment 124336



If you had instead taken it to an Antiques Roadshow event, you may have found it had amazing value. 

Tony


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I put several boxes of misc. items and things for scrap out front with  FREE sign. Earlier today I saw a woman stop and take the oscillating floor fan. A few hours later, it was back in the pile. She probably took it home and found it didn't work and brought it back. Did she seriously think anyone would give away a fan that worked?
> 
> View attachment 124336


In our apartment people leaving leave stuff in the laundry room for anyone to pick up if they wanted to.  A floor fan is a common item.  I check them out and try to fix them.  Usually there's not a heck of a lot wrong with them.  I fix them and put them back with a sign.  This fan works.
Then it takes flight.  I did get myself a terrific swiveling desk chair for my computer setup.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> A floor fan is a common item. I check them out and try to fix them. Usually there's not a heck of a lot wrong with them. I fix them and put them back with a sign. This fan works.
> Then it takes flight.


Yup

There needed to be a sign on deb's fan *'Does not work'*

There* is *folks out there that like to tinker
I'm wunna them


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't know how this works where you live, but around here it is assumed if something is FREE there is something wrong with it. I would NEVER take free things that may not work like electronics and appliances. Dishes, at least you can see right off if they are chipped or cracked.
> 
> *Curb rule here: If it's free, it's broken. If it's for sale, it's okay.*
> 
> I really put things out for scrappers. A lot was metal and motorized items. I can't help it if other people stop and take things.


ROFL!

Deb, I'm starting to think that you live in the land that time forgot.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

Well I did see this when I looked out the back window last week:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well I did see this when I looked out the back window last week:
> 
> View attachment 124472


You're a real card, Deb, lots of fun.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Years ago, people didn't seem to mind taking things to tinker with, now they want everything in perfect condition. We've lost our tinkerers.


Not everyone.  I still tinkle several times a day.

Oops, I gotta work on my spelling.......


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

Do you tinker with your tinkler?


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you tinker with your tinkler?


LOL.  Wasn't one of your words of the day "Masticate?"


----------



## Pepper (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Years ago, people didn't seem to mind taking things to tinker with, now they want everything in perfect condition. We've lost our tinkerers.


It is not years ago anymore.  It distresses me to see how defensive you are being, not understanding that no one but you thinks it's okay to put out trash in a 'bargain' bin.  It's sad, Deb, it is.  We're your friends here, telling you it's time to look into your attitude about other people.

You delivered meals on wheels.  Obviously you're a caring person.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 26, 2020)

I guess it depends on what part of the country you are from. Where I live when you see a free sign it's assumed that it's not too condition and might need repairs. A lawn mower. A bike with  a flat tire. There are channels on you tube where guys go out and pick up stuff they can fix. Too good to throw away and too bad to keep. I learn a lot from the repair procedures.
Expecting stuff to be in prime condition and free is wishful thinking.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 26, 2020)

@Camper6 
A bike with a flat tire is obvious to the person looking at it.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 26, 2020)

where I'm from, I would assume the fan works and you want to get rid of it. I've given away things that work and I just don't want them anymore for whatever reason.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I guess it depends on what part of the country you are from. Where I live when you see a free sign it's assumed that it's not too condition and might need repairs. A lawn mower. A bike with  a flat tire. There are channels on you tube where guys go out and pick up stuff they can fix. Too good to throw away and too bad to keep. I learn a lot from the repair procedures.
> Expecting stuff to be in prime condition and free is wishful thinking.



I guess were are in the minority here, camper.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

oops


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

What was left at the end of today.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 26, 2020)

I put stuff out to my curb when it is garbage day. I have no sign on the item that it is free. People assume there is something wrong with it and if they want to take it they can (never have they brought it back). If I leave stuff at the curb and it is not garbage day you can assume a number of things: I don't like it anymore or it is too old (but it still works) or it is too heavy (awkward, colour is wrong, etc). I left an armoire, a (obviously broken) treadmill, chairs, lamps, etc. and most of it is gone in a few hours.


----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2020)

It’s unlikely anyone will take an old can of paint, especially with a rusted lid.  It could be dried out or have been frozen at some point.  Just haul it away.  

I would have thought someone might have taken your flower stand.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Camper6
> A bike with a flat tire is obvious to the person looking at it.


And that's what you should expect when you are looking at a free item. The brakes could be gone. Not so obvious.  You take it home.  Get it all fixed up.  And then someone steals it.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I guess were are in the minority here, camper.


Looks like it.  I have taken home plenty of stuff expecting to fix it.  And if it doesn't work I certainly am not to go back and put it on the pile again.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2020)

It’s great that you’re getting rid of stuff.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hmmmm.  That flower stand is so old, even the rust on the middle shelf has worn off.
Can you ship the rest of the stuff to me FedEx Overnight?


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you tinker with your tinkler?


OMG @debodun, never would I think you'd ask this question. You've always been... umm..prim and proper.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL.  Wasn't one of your words of the day "Masticate?"


Hmm...win is monitoring  deb's posts..love is in the air?


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> OMG @debodun, never would I think you'd ask this question. You've always been... umm..prim and proper.


Not any more.  I saw to that.  But a gentleman never tells.
So, just ask me & I'll tell.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Most people give away stuff that works and throw away stuff that does not work.





Camper6 said:


> In our apartment people leaving leave stuff in the laundry room for anyone to pick up if they wanted to. A floor fan is a common item. I check them out and try to fix them.


It's not the biggest of sins to put a *"free' *sign on stuff that doesn't work.
It's just common sense/decency to add to the sign* 'does not work'*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Hmm...win is monitoring  deb's posts..love is in the air?


And what a match. 
Plant stand free to good home ?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> It's not the biggest of sins to put a *"free' *sign on stuff that doesn't work.
> It's just common sense/decency to add to the sign* 'does not work'*


It's not even necessary to put free on it. It's out there surrounded by other junk. Who would ever think something at curb side not locked up is for sale?  I'm guessing different places have different expectations. I watch you tube videos. Guys in pick up trucks driving all over and picking up stuff at curb side. Mainly lawn mowers. Many people don't know anything about fixing stuff so they just dump it and buy new.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 27, 2020)

In our community room we have a table with free stuff on it and it usually works. I have a beautiful lamp that was there and use it daily. My bf recently got 3 fans for free that work good and one looked exactly like the one in the picture.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 27, 2020)

katlupe said:


> In our community room we have a table with free stuff on it and it usually works. I have a beautiful lamp that was there and use it daily. My bf recently got 3 fans for free that work good and one looked exactly like the one in the picture.


Fans seem to be a common item to be picked up.  I'm trying to guess why.  Maybe they got air conditioning?  A lot of stuff is given away free when people are moving or downsizing.  That's what I notice about moving to an apartment.  Not a heck of a lot of storage available.
And you have to store stuff vertically instead of horizontally.  Shelves and storage cabinets.


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2020)

I gave the paint cans a "shake test" and threw a LOT of them out because there was no slosh when I shook it. The cans I kept have liquid in them.


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2020)

I think the plant stand cart is gone.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Hmmmm.  That flower stand is so old, even the rust on the middle shelf has worn off.
> Can you ship the rest of the stuff to me FedEx Overnight?


@debodun, take the hint from @win231 *wink* *wink* 
It might be now or never...


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2020)

It would cost more to ship than it's worth.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> It would cost more to ship than it's worth.


Forget about $hipping,  can't you see he's doing small talk? Come on deb, it's 2020...remove all barriers to love in your mind and let love in.*wink*


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 27, 2020)

When we are getting rid of stuff, we just put it on the curb.  First the scavengers come around and check the stuff out.  Amazing what they take, but it must be of some use to them.  The rest is for trash.  If we  wish to sell something, we list it on Craig's List.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

macgeek said:


> where I'm from, I would assume the fan works and you want to get rid of it. I've given away things that work and I just don't want them anymore for whatever reason.



When putting mechanical items at the curb I add a sign on that says "Free" and another that says "Works" or "Doesn't Work." I trash whatever isn't gone in 48 hours.

About 25 years ago an acquaintance who ran a charity thrift store was bemoaning the amount of unsalable garbage "donated" to them and how high their dumpster bills were because of it. He told me, "It pretty holds true that one man's trash is another man's (he paused for emphasis) trash."

I never forgot that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2020)

In this area, if an item is between the curb and the sidewalk it's fair game.

I rarely see a sign but if I do I assume that the item is in working order and no longer needed.

It works pretty well but every once in awhile a favorite toy or bicycle turns up missing.



I furnished more than one apartment with street finds but I never went to the trouble of returning an item because it did not work.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> When putting mechanical items at the curb I add a sign on that says "Free" and another that says "Works" or "Doesn't Work." I trash whatever isn't gone in 48 hours.
> 
> About 25 years ago an acquaintance who ran a charity thrift store was bemoaning the amount of unsalable garbage "donated" to them and how high their dumpster bills were because of it. He told me, "It pretty holds true that one man's trash is another man's (he paused for emphasis) trash."
> 
> I never forgot that.


The idea behind putting the stuff out is to get rid of it and save yourself a trip to the dump.

So if you put a sign on it that says Doesn't Work reduces your chances of getting rid of it.

Put a sign on it saying "not sure if it's working".


----------



## Jules (Sep 28, 2020)

@Aunt Bea   Was that a special disposal day?  That’s a whole lot of whatever.  Our garbage or recycling system would never take those items.  Those wooden chairs look like they could have been salvaged with a bit of effort.  

Our Salvation Army has to dispose of large amounts of items that are trash.  It cuts into their bottom line.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2020)

Jules said:


> @Aunt Bea   Was that a special disposal day?  That’s a whole lot of whatever.  Our garbage or recycling system would never take those items.  Those wooden chairs look like they could have been salvaged with a bit of effort.
> 
> Our Salvation Army has to dispose of large amounts of items that are trash.  It cuts into their bottom line.


Just a picture that I _harvested_ from the internet but we do have one day a month when the city will take most household items and yard waste.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> It would cost more to ship than it's worth.


@debodun , perhaps @win231 can go to NY to pick up the items.  <wink, wink>


----------

